# 5 Vegas Gold Nugget Cigar Review - solid 8.5



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Very good Construction, great draw, medium strength, great tobacco flavor, full of smoke. Best when aged 2 mos or more. The only concern is if you ...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Gold Nugget Cigar Review - solid 8.5


----------

